# Wincc flex auf VIPA Panel



## faro (25 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, WinCC flex auf einem VIPA Touchpanel mit Win CE zum laufen zu bringen?
Wenn ja, welche.


----------



## Human (25 Juni 2009)

Hast du mal probiert eine WinCC flexible Runtime zu installieren?

Kann aber sein, dass das nicht funktioniert.

Wenn das nicht funktioniert kannst du eventuell auch probieren Windows XP zu installieren und dann die Runtime.

Nach dem Studieren dieser Seite (http://www.vipa.de/de/products/hmi/touch-panels/) würde ich sagen, dass es nahezu unmöglich ist: 520 Mhz bzw. 800 Mhz und 64 MB RAM schon ein bisschen arg sehr wirklich kritisch werden!

Systemanforderungen XP:
233 MHz CPU
64MB Arbeitsspeicher 
2 GB freier Speicherplatz auf der Festplatte.
Empfohlen: 300 MHz CPU und 128MB Arbeitsspeicher

Systemanforderungen WinCC flexible Runtime 2008:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/h...re/wincc-flexible/wincc-flex-requirements.htm
300 MHz CPU
128MB Arbeitsspeicher
250 MB freier Speicherplatz auf der Festplatte.


----------



## faro (26 Juni 2009)

das ist ja genau das Problem, win xp läuft nicht auf den Panels...
allerdings gibt es von Siemens ja auch Panels mit WinCE (z.B. MP 577), wo die WinCC flex läuft...
hat Siemens da etwas am Win CE rumgebastelt?

oder mal anders gefragt, wenn ich ein Siemens Panel habe, übertrage ich die erstellte Visu einfach
was muß bei einem blanken Win CE (wie z.B. auf einem VIPA Panel) zusätzlich installiert werden, damit die erstellte WinCC flex. Visu übertragen werden kann oder was muß ich im Programm WinnCC flex beim erstellen der Visu beachten/einstellen, damit andere Win CE-Panels außer von Siemens "angesprochen" werden können?


----------



## bastimeister (26 Juni 2009)

Da fragst du am besten mal bei VIPA nach warum VIPA zwar Steuerungen baut die mit Step7 zu programmieren sind und auch noch Identisch zu S7-300er Reihe aber Die Panels die sogut wie ebenso Identisch aussehen (Touchpanels bspw.) diese sich aber nicht mit WinCC-flexibel projektieren lassen! Ist schon sehr Fraglich wie das funktioniert, das VIPA soetwas machen darf, abkupfern von einem Weltkonzern wie Siemens, wer weis was da zwischen Siemens und VIPA in der Vergangenehit gelaufen ist, oder hat Siemens sich die S7-300 nicht patentieren lassen?? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen....

Das Problem ist Warscheinlich, Siemens installiert eine WinCC-flexibel Runtime auf den SIMATIC-HMI-Panels wie OP, TP, MP schon vor, man kauft also das Siemens-Panel schon mit Integrierter Runtime. Eventuell hat VIPA das noch nicht hinbekommen, bzw. verweigert Siemens die Lizensierung für die VIPA-Panels mit Siemens WinCC-flexibel....

Es lassen sich beispielsweise ja auch nur Siemens-Panels oder ein PC im WinCC-flexibel unter Geräteeinstellungen auswählen. Siemens bringt ja fast mit jedem HF für WinCC-flexibel ein neues Betriebssystemimage für die Panels raus. Sowas müsste dann eben auch auf die VIPA-Panels von der Firma VIPA erweitert werden. Und wenn die eben keine Lizenz dafür haben, dann bleibt einem wohl nix anderes übrig wie Movicon oder Zenon für die VIPA-Panels zu benutzen... Leider bietet Siemens ja auch keine WinCC-flexibel-Runtime für WinCE, warscheinlich genau aus dem Grund, das WinCC-flexibel allein für Siemens-Panels vorbehalten bleibt!


----------



## OWLer (26 Juni 2009)

Naja Vipa ist ja nicht die einzigste Firma die PLCs Programmierbar mit Step 7 anbietet Saia, Schraml und Beckhoff habe ich auch Steuerungen die man mit Step 7 bedienen kann...

VIPA hat uns vor geraumer Zeit mal ein Panel eigentlich einen IPC mit XP angeboten, das ist die einzigste Lösung gewesen VIPA Hardware zu nutzen mit Siemens Software.

Man kauft ja außerdem bei einem Siemens Panel eine WinCC flexible Lizenz gleich mit, bzw. diese ist ja quasi auch schon auf dem Panel installiert.


----------



## faro (26 Juni 2009)

irgendwie so habe ich es mir gedacht
Danke für die Antworten


----------



## micha732 (3 Juli 2009)

bastimeister schrieb:


> Leider bietet Siemens ja auch keine WinCC-flexibel-Runtime für WinCE, warscheinlich genau aus dem Grund, das WinCC-flexibel allein für Siemens-Panels vorbehalten bleibt!


 
Hallo zusammen,

prinzipiell würde WinCC Flex schon auf dem VIPA Panel laufen. Das Problem an der Sache ist nur, dass Siemens keine Runtime Lizenzen von WinCC Flex für WinCE verkauft.

Würde sich hier Siemens im Bereich WinCE etwas flexibler zeigen dann könnte man auch VIPA Panels mit WinCC Flex betreiben.

Wie bastimeister schon richtig erkannt hat liefert Siemens keine WinCC Flex Lizenz für WinCE.

Viele Grüße
micha732


----------



## DJMetro (13 Dezember 2011)

Moin,
gibts inzwischen neue Ideen wie man das umsetzen könnte? Ich bin derzeit am überlegen was ich mache weil von Siemens das KTP400 nicht lieferbar ist. Wäre schön eine günstige Alternative dazu zu finden.

Andi


----------



## Hermann (13 Dezember 2011)

Veruschs doch mal bei anderen Händlern?!?!?

LINK


----------



## DieBoese0815 (10 April 2015)

*Bedingt möglich*



			
				micha732;205276[SIZE=3 schrieb:
			
		

> ][/SIZE]prinzipiell würde WinCC Flex schon auf dem VIPA Panel laufen. Das Problem an der Sache ist nur, dass Siemens keine Runtime Lizenzen von WinCC Flex für WinCE verkauft.



Servus, 

also wenn dann würde WinCC auf einem VIPA Panel PC laufen, da dort Windows Embedded Standard 7 als Betriebssystem installiert ist, d.h. die WinCC Installation würde wie auf einem Windows 7 Rechner aussehen. :sb15:
 Es ist jedoch fragwürdig ob das Ergebnis gefällt, denn die Anforderungen an die HW sind nicht ohne, d.h. das Panel wäre da schon recht bald am Ende was die Auslastung betrifft... :sm4:


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (10 April 2015)

Hallo

unsere Visustage ist auf Winflex Anwender ausgerichtet. 
Auf unseren Panels laeuft kein CE sondern ein eigenes BS. Das ermoeglicht auch lizenzifreie Remotebedienung. 
Kommuniziert wird über Ethernet S7 Komunikation. 

Fragen ?

Gruß

Stefan


----------

